# Anybody used Barry Hook to break ponies to drive?



## nikCscott (19 January 2011)

My pony Sid is booked in to go to Barry in the summer. He was 80th on the waiting list when I booked.
Sid is a nervous pony (was when he came) he's been getting better with constant handling , but is only 4 and too sharpe for my girls to ride so have decided to drive him and found Barry on YOUTUBE. 
I'd be really interested to hear from anyone who has used him before.
Thank you
Nikki


----------



## touchstone (19 January 2011)

Afraid I haven't used him, but he seems to do a very good job of making sure that his horses/ponies are bombproof on the road!   I was uncomfortable at seeing him drive over sheets of corrugated iron though after seeing a horse practically slice its foot off on the stuff before.  I think I'd visit first if I were you and see what he does 'in the flesh' so to speak.

Good luck with your pony's new career!


----------



## Tallante (19 January 2011)

I dn't know anything about Barry but although he may well be able to competently break and drive your 'nervous' pony are you sure you are going to want to drive it afterwards?

If a pony can't be ridden by a competent child, I would be loathe to trust it with my life in front of a cart where it requires a lot more nerve and courage for him to stand still or stay in walk when he's scare of something.  I had a similar dilemma once and despite many good intentions towards the pony, it was only when I was preparing to climb into the cart I realised how scared I was and the pony had to go.  

While any kind of runaway is terrifying a runaway cart is much more scarey than a runaway being ridden because you can't stop or turn round or turn into a hedge/tree/road/track.  They have to travel in straight lines at speed due to the constraints of the shaft.

Do you really want to spend a lot of money on a pony that won't be safe?  Is it not easier to find someone to break it to saddle and ride it for you?


----------



## nikCscott (19 January 2011)

Barry specialises in nervous horses & ponys, and have seen many videos on youtube of success stories with ponies far worse than Sid. 
He's really coming on and I am confident that he will be a cracking ride and drive- in time. My daughters are 4 & 5 years old so far from competent and I don't want to put the girls or Sid off.
Sid had a tough time before coming to me, he's a beautiful registered welsh A and has so much potential and is very eager to please- I have to try if it doesn't work he can retire to being a lawn mower and I will know that I 
gave him a chance.
Thank you


----------

